# Eclipse, Tomcat und abweichender Contextpath



## Marsman (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe unter Eclipse den Tomcat als Server eingebunden und verwende die in Eclipse integrierte Funktion zum Deployen. Nun möchte ich als Contextpath einen anderen (kürzeren) Namen, als den meines Web-Projekts verwenden. In den Properties des Projekts kann man auch einen abw. Contextpath angeben.

Leider funktioniert das nicht optimal: Laut Logging wird die Anwendung offenbar immer doppelt geladen.

Wenn ich wie für Tomcat 6 empfohlen, die Option "...context to separate XML-Files" aktiviere, erhalte ich beim Neustart des Servers den Fehler, dass der Contextpath ignoriert wurde.

Ich versuche schon seit längerer Zeit eine vernünftige Vorgehensweise zu finden und bin schon langsam etwas genervt. Wie geht denn dabei vor??? Im Grunde geht es mir darum, dass ich in der URL später nicht den langen Namen des Webprojekts eingeben muss.


Titus


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2009)

> .. und verwende die in Eclipse integrierte Funktion zum Deployen.


Da liegt das Problem, einmal ist der Context über Eclipse eingebunden und einmal als "normale" Webapp.

Vergiss die Eclipse Deploy Funktion und mach es richtig, als war file


----------



## Marsman (17. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Vergiss die Eclipse Deploy Funktion und mach es richtig, als war file



Aha. So mache ich es auch, wenn ich für das Live-System deploye. Aber auf dem Dev-System fand ich das zu umständlich. Kann ich denn dann überhaupt debuggen? Und was ist mit Reload bzw. Hotdeployment?


Titus


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2009)

Achso, hab dich missverstanden.

Im "Servers" View rechtsklick auf den Server -> Open ->tab "modules"

Schau mal nach was alles drinnhängt.


----------



## Marsman (17. Mrz 2009)

...zur Zeit nur eine Anwendung (Beispiel):

Path: /sample
Document Base: sample-project
Module: sample-project
Auto Reload: Enabled


Titus


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2009)

Versuche es mal mit einer frischen/sauberen Tomcat installation, also einfach die zip nochmals entpacken und als Server eintragen.


----------



## Marsman (23. Mrz 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Versuche es mal mit einer frischen/sauberen Tomcat installation, also einfach die zip nochmals entpacken und als Server eintragen.



Ich hatte Tomcat schon ab und zu neu installiert. Spätestens mit der 6er Version. Das Problem mit dem doppelten Context hatte ich aber eigentlich schon länger.

Als Serverpath habe ich übrigens "Use Tomcat installation..." und als "Deploy path" webapps (statt diesem wtpwebapps) angegeben. Ich denke aber nicht, dass diese Abweichung vom Standard das in meinem ersten Posting beschriebe Problem verursacht.

Titus


----------



## maki (23. Mrz 2009)

Hats du eine Contextdefinition?


----------



## Marsman (24. Mrz 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt nochmal verschiedene Einstellungen in der Eclipse-Server-Konfiguration ausprobiert und die Ursache für mein Problem gefunden: Wie eingangs beschrieben, hatte ich den Deploy-Path auf webapps geändert. Nun habe ich wieder den Standardwert wtpwebapps eingetragen oder der Context wird nicht mehr doppelt geladen.


Gruß, Titus


----------

